# Was given 2 fish, what are they?



## CdtWeasel (Jan 29, 2011)

A neighbor was moving and couldnt take her fish with her, so gave them to me. I know the one is some type of chiclid, but not familar with what type. I assume its an albino due to the red eyes, and not just overly stressed. The other fish is a catfish, which I'm not familar with at all, but he is hiding in this spot most the time so havent been able to snap a better pic. My tank was set up for S. American chiclids. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Is the catfish really that dark or is it just from the shadow?

It kind of looks like a Pictus Catfish..just darker
http://www.liveaquaria.com/images/categories/product/p-89777-pictus.jpg


----------



## CdtWeasel (Jan 29, 2011)

That is from shadow. I do think you are right and that he is a pictus. This would help explain why my last red/blue tetra has disappeared.

Now to figure out the chiclid.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think that that is an albino cichlid. It has orange fins where as an albino has the same color throughout its entire body.

If you could give a picture of the catfish's face it would be easier. I don't agree nor disagree with bg, I just can't tell from that picture.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm no expert, just taking a guess from what i can see


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Can't tell you on the cichlid, but the cat looks to be a type of syndontis.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd agree on the sydontis with susan, but the cichlid is out of my knowledge base.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

The cichlid is a Pseudotropheus of some sort.


----------

